# Help with Mad Hatter baby shower!



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ok guys I need your help. My friend is having her first baby. I will be throwing her baby shower and of course it will have to be FABULOUS So I have already decided to do a Mad Hatter theme! Now Im not talking about Gothic Mad Hatter, or Mad Hatter gone wrong, Im talking Good ol Fabulous possibly Boa wearing Mad Hatter and I am asking you for ideas. I mean where else would I go. Now granted I realize that this is a Halloween forum not a baby forum but I dont know any other place that has such a large collection of creative people. So if any of you can help I would LOVE IT!! Im looking for centerpiece ideas, decor, and favor ideas first. Then Ill come back and look for food ideas. Anything you can suggest Im sure will only enhance my party*


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Okay here is an idea I just had regarding Mad Hatter but you have to act fast to catch it cheap. I was at Fred Meyer and they have all the green St Pattys Top Hats. You could buy them tomorrow on clearance for 2.00 or less. Target has them as well. Get them cheap and then just place red ribbon around the brim and a 10/6 card and everyone could have top hats cheap at the party. Just a thought.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I did a Wicked Wonderland last year, but a lot of the stuff would transfer easily enough. 
Heather's Creative Life
click on the "alice in wonderland" tag to find all the related posts

Some of the specific things you could use:

I went to a ceramics store and painted a giant tea cup that we used as a punch bowl - you can find them as planters sometimes too. 
Heather's Creative Life: Clean Cup, Move Down...
We filled it with long island iced tea, or you could just do regular iced tea or an arnie palmer style punch. 

Here was my menu - 
Heather's Creative Life: Wicked Wonderland Menu Teaser
a lot of this I have photos or recipes of on my blog if you use the search at the top of the page - particularly the mini cheesecakes, peppered pigs in a blanket, Queen's stolen tarts, and peanut butter balls 

I made "sculptures" of teacups/saucers/tea pots found at goodwill, hot glued them together and spray painted. I did mine creepy crackle, but you could do all gold or something for a more sweet effect. Could use them as vases for small spring flowers. 

Most party stores have "casino night" stuff that works for the card suits, I used a lot of that. 

There was just a feature on "hostess with the mostess" too:
REAL PARTIES: Alice in Wonderlandia


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thanks for those great ideas guys! Im writing it all down If anyone else has anyother ideas please let me know*


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

you should also look up moonchildani 's Wonderland party from last year, she has lots of photos in her album


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

I just had a small Wonderland party for my oldest daughter, she just turned 8.
We hung up a bunch of wonderland posters. I got our cake done at a local grocery store. They do this great thing with this sugar paper printer. So I brought in some pictures for them to work with. I also went to the dollar store bought some silk flowers and added some eyes and cards to them. We bought some top hats from a local party store they came in different colours. For lunch we served tea, sandwiches, jam tarts, empire cookies, that sort of thing.

Hope you have a great time!


----------



## angelagale12 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello,


Hey.......guys........one site is in my knowledge which my frnd often use for her child that Baby-Shower-Favors  so if u want may visit here,it might have been useful for u.



Thanks


Regards
~~Angela~~


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

How did this turn out?? Do you have pictures??


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*It hasnt happened yet Wont be until Late Septemeber. Ill keep you all posted*


----------

